# Frage zu tty - Hintergrund ist MyPhoneErplorer

## hitachi

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Verständnisfrage zu tty. Was ist das eigentlich? Ich habe das schon öfter gelesen aber bis jetzt noch nicht geistig erschließen können  :Wink: 

Der Hintergrund ist folgendes: Ich will endlich mal voll auf mein Telefon zugreifen können. Darum will ich MyPhoneExplorer zusammen mit wine nutzen. Dazu habe ich folgendes HowTo gefunden:  hier: 

Unter Punkt 5 steht: *Quote:*   

> In terminal: navigate to /home/your_username/.wine/dosdevices, and type "ln -is /dev/ttyACM0 com1" (other com-ports might work as well)

 

ein ls /dev/tty* zeigt mir aber, dass es /dev/ttyACM0 bei mir nicht gibt. Wenn ich dann die weiteren Schritte mache kommt irgendwann der Fehler: COM1 konnte nicht geöffnet werden: Zugriff verweigert.

Wie könnte eine Lösung aussehen.

Telefon ist K800i mit USB Kabel verbunden. dmesg zeig es auch an.

Danke

----------

## 69719

Was tty bedeutet ist ganz einfach.

----------

## Finswimmer

Du brauchst noch die passenden Kernelmodule, damit das Device ttyACM0 angelegt wird.

Tobi

----------

## hitachi

Danke für die Informationen. Mir ist aber noch immer der Zusammenhang zwischen USB und tty nicht bekannt. Bei meinem Mobiltelefon handelt es sich ja um keine elektronischen Waagen, industriellen Großanzeige-Displays oder Protokolldruckern, oder doch?

Nach weiterem Recherchen im Internet bin ich wieder enttäuscht. Anscheinend kann man auch wenn man alles zum Laufen bringt nicht auf das Mobiltelefon zugreifen wie dies Windoof erlaubt. Hat irgendwas mit Symbian zu tun.

Naja werde ich es eben einmal bei einem Kolegen synchronisieren.

Nochmal danke

----------

